# Cad cam



## ايمن هلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

ارحب باى اسئلة فى مجال cad cam


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اي برنامج معاك تنفعنا به


----------



## ah1med (14 سبتمبر 2010)

من فضلك باستخدام برنامج ncplot كيف أضبط الجي كود على مواصفات الماكينة​


----------



## shenebs (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين*


----------



## shenebs (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## shenebs (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين*


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## سيف الدين علي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## zamalkawi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أخ أيمن، أود أن أسأل عن اختلاف جودة السطوح باختلاف برامج الكاد كام
ولو هناك اختلاف، ما مصدر هذا الاختلاف وأسبابه


----------



## khaled farag (18 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ أيمن، أود أن أسأل عن اختلاف جودة السطوح باختلاف برامج الكاد كام
> ولو هناك اختلاف، ما مصدر هذا الاختلاف وأسبابه


 

الإختلاف فى السطوح ( ملمس ناعم أو خشن ) ليس لة علاقة بالبرامج بل لة علاقة بأختيار الأداة المناسبة و إنتقالها على السطح و هو ما يسمى بــ step over ففى حالات التفريغ أو الهدم لا يهم مقدار إنتقال الأداة على ان لاتذيد عن نصف قيمة الأداة 
مثال
لتفريغ مساحة بقلم 10 ملى يجب ان لا تذيد الخطوة عن 5 ملى
أما فى حالات التفنيش ( التشطيب ) يجب استخدام اداة مناسبة يخطوة قليلة مناسبة للمساحة و مقدار العدة


----------



## khaled farag (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ah1med قال:


> من فضلك باستخدام برنامج ncplot كيف أضبط الجي كود على مواصفات الماكينة​


 

لم أستخدم هذا البرنامج من قبل ولكن لضبط الجى كود الخاص بأى ماكينة قم بفتح ملف خاص بالماكينة قمت بتجربتة أو قادم كمثال مع الماكينة فى النوت باد ثم أفتح الملف الناتج من البرنامج بجوارة و قارن بينهما ثم قم بتعديل الملف فى فولدر التولباث التابع للبرنامج ليماثل البرنامج الاصلى القادم مع الماكينة


----------



## zamalkawi (19 سبتمبر 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> الإختلاف فى السطوح ( ملمس ناعم أو خشن ) ليس لة علاقة بالبرامج



شكرا أخي خالد على الرد
ولكن هل ردك هذا عن خبرة أم عن علم؟
لو عن خبرة، فأي خبرة؟ أي مع أي برامج، ومع أي خامات، ومع أي نوعية سطوح، ومع أي شكل geometry للسطوح ومع أي معايير لجودة السطح؟
ولو عن علم، فعن أي مرجع أو عن أي مصدر؟


----------



## khaled farag (19 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا أخي خالد على الرد
> ولكن هل ردك هذا عن خبرة أم عن علم؟
> لو عن خبرة، فأي خبرة؟ أي مع أي برامج، ومع أي خامات، ومع أي نوعية سطوح، ومع أي شكل geometry للسطوح ومع أي معايير لجودة السطح؟
> ولو عن علم، فعن أي مرجع أو عن أي مصدر؟


 


فى كل البرامج بشكل عام و مع أى سطح تريد تشغيلة الاعتماد كلياً على نوع الخامة ( ألومنيوم - خشب أكريلك - جبس - أنتمونيا - نحاس - فايبر - فوم - و غيرها ) و التشكيل المراد تشغيلة و نوع القلم و خطوة الانتقال 
مثال
إذا اردت تخليق نصف كرة من مكعب جبس أو خشب 
تختار العدة دى 
على ان يكون انتقالها مناسب ( علشان ماتعملش ريجة على السطح )
وفى النهاية أحب أقولك ان ردى كان عن خبرة + علم
واحب اقولك كمان إدينى سنتين خبرة ولا تدينى عشر سنين علم فى هذا المجال بالذات


----------

